# Solved: default gateway is not available



## notlaughing (Dec 19, 2011)

I have an acer laptop running windows 7. it connects to the internet via a wireless router. up until 2 days ago i never had a problem but now it is telling me that "the default gateway is not available". what can i do? my internet work perfectly fine on my home computer.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7.

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command 

Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command 

prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock 

reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int 

ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int 

ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

post an ipconfig /all 
and also have you now or ever had in the past a firewall / security suite like Norton, mcafee etc

have you connected to the router with a cable and see if that works OK

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Lines in Victoria's post were split. Here is a reposting on her behalf ...

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## notlaughing (Dec 19, 2011)

I tried all that you said to do and restarted the laptop. I still don't have internet access. This is what you said to copy. What else can I try? I'm desparate! Help!

Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.
USAGE:
ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all | 
/renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] |
/showclassid6 adapter |
/setclassid6 adapter [classid] ]
where
adapter Connection name 
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)
Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id. 
/showclassid6 Displays all the IPv6 DHCP class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid6 Modifies the IPv6 DHCP class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.
For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.
For Setclassid and Setclassid6, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.
Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its 
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"
> ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all 
compartments
> ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
compartments


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What else can I try?


Please post the *ipconfig /all* output (not the error message and "man page"). You didn't show the command you typed, so I cannot see exactly what you mistyped.


----------



## notlaughing (Dec 19, 2011)

This is what it showed when I tried it again and I still have no internet service. Any other ideas?

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog
Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Shelby-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-9F-FA-38-98-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2457:46a5:baa9:27f4%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 20, 2011 6:34:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 21, 2011 6:34:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 227057658
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-E8-BF-D4-1C-75-08-CC-20-CB
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
205.171.2.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PXE.ACER.COM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-75-08-CC-20-CB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.Home:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what security suite / firewall do you have or ever had on the PC ?

try xirrus and post a screen shot - see below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## notlaughing (Dec 19, 2011)

Here are the results from the Xirrus test
And for a firewall I have McAfee


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

It maybe the mcafee thats causing the issue - are you using a full subscription service of mcafee ?

we could try safemode with networking - the only problem is sometimes wireless does not work in this mode any way - so it will only prove anything if it actually works

- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Next i would take mcafee off - if you have a full paid version make sure you have the keys if you want to be able to re-install

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Mcafee RemovalTool *
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507
http://


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> Lines in Victoria's post were split. Here is a reposting on her behalf ...
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *
> 
> ...


Darn blackberry keeps double spacing all my posts. lol Sorry about that guys.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

notlaughing said:


> I have an acer laptop running windows 7. it connects to the internet via a wireless router. up until 2 days ago i never had a problem but now it is telling me that "the default gateway is not available". what can i do? my internet work perfectly fine on my home computer.


Which router are you using?


----------



## notlaughing (Dec 19, 2011)

I tried starting in safe mode with networking and still no internet access. When I tried to uninstall McAffe it was unsuccessful. I am currently using a Q1000 modem thru Quest. And it works fine on the home computer. Anything else I can try?


----------



## notlaughing (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh wait...what is it that I see? no little yellow exclamation mark on my internet connection! It works! It works! Thanks to all that helped!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent 
do you know what the error where 


> When I tried to uninstall McAffe it was unsuccessful.


What antivirus do you have on the PC now 
I would recommend MSE which also gets a lot of positive reviews on the security forum here http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows/products/security-essentials
OR
Avast http://www.avast.com/en-gb/index


----------



## notlaughing (Dec 19, 2011)

I think the problem had to do with McAfee. I could uninstall McAfee off the computer, but when I tried to use the site you listed to completely remove it, it said it was unsuccessful. When I restarted after the doing both things, the internet magically worked. Thanks again!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
Its often the case with Norton, mcafee etc - you sometimes need to run the removal tool twice


----------

